

How I Read the New York Times - andrewacove
http://andrewacove.posterous.com/how-i-read-the-new-york-times

======
aheilbut
Or you could get over it, create an account, sign in once, and then never
worry again.

~~~
Pewpewarrows
You do realize that if this was any other website you (or others making this
comment) would be up in arms all over the internet over it, including these
very HN comments?

Is this really the same HackerNews community that goes ape shit over the
smallest usability no-nos on random Joe's website, but is perfectly fine with
NYT practically stonewalling their entire website behind a login screen?

~~~
scott_s
I'm not perfectly fine with it - I just decided it was worth it many years ago
and never thought about it since. The value of the NYT is, to me, obvious and
enormous. Some new random webapp cannot make that claim.

~~~
andrewacove
I guess the value for me isn't. A lot of the time, I don't go through the
effort to read it.

------
ronnier
Try my small project <http://viewtext.org>

~~~
modeless
Holy crap, you add full article text to RSS feeds? My hero!

------
Xuzz
One way you can do this same thing, just simpler, is append
"<http://google.com/url?q=> before the NYTimes URL. You still have to click
through the Google XSRF prevention page, but it's a lot simpler and doesn't
depend on the Googlebot having hit the page yet.

~~~
modeless
In Chrome a Google search is in the right-click menu after selecting the
article title text. Four clicks and no typing beats URL hacking, and Googlebot
is so fast these days that it's always seen the page before I got there, and
it's always the first hit for the full article title (even without quotes).

------
forcer
or use <http://www.nytimes.com/chrome/>

------
doron
<http://www.bugmenot.com/>

------
barrkel
RefControl extension: set HTTP Referer to news.google.com or similar.

------
nsenifty
Right click, open in Incognito works if you are using Chrome.

